# cross walk for heart caths



## taralyn1 (Jan 7, 2011)

if anyone has a cross walk for heart caths & code sheet it would be greatly appreciated if you could share.  my e-mail is onesourcemedbill@juno.com

thank you


----------



## armymomryan (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry for the delay Tara, I sent it to you tonight, let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## taralyn1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I wasn't able to open it.   Thank you for sending it.   Would you please send it again.   Thanks Tara


----------



## glenda6900 (Jan 10, 2011)

armymomryan said:


> Sorry for the delay Tara, I sent it to you tonight, let me know if you didn't get it.




Dear Armymomryan,

Could I have a copy of your cross walk for heart caths.  I am struggling with my encounter forms.  

If you would like a copy of my encounter form, I would gladly share with you,

Thanks,
Glenda


----------



## glenda6900 (Jan 10, 2011)

glenda6900 said:


> Dear Armymomryan,
> 
> Could I have a copy of your cross walk for heart caths.  I am struggling with my encounter forms.
> 
> ...



My email is glenda@medical-billingservice.com


----------



## MFaulkner (Jan 11, 2011)

could you please send a copy to M.SmithWKHL@gmail.com please, I am trying to get everything put together for the new codes but I am definitely confused about the new bundles.

Thank You,
Megan


----------



## 01029287 (Jan 12, 2011)

*I need crosswalks too w/ inj codes*

This is uuugghh!  I'm trying to get this all together too!  Thanks to all!
suzanne.jones@csmem.com or 901-747- 3245


----------



## manda12 (Jan 13, 2011)

i would like a copy too! if you dont mind. this is really frustrating. my email is amanda.solomon@jax.ufl.edu. thanks again.


----------



## rebecca17 (Jan 13, 2011)

I would also like a copy of the cath cross reference sheet. Thanks. My email is rebeccas@myactv.net


----------



## kdixey (Jan 13, 2011)

I would also appreciate a copy of the cross walk my email is karen_dixey@apms.biz
Thanks!!!!!


----------

